# Obsessed with DIY... Anyone else cat like this?



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

He follows Darren round the house when he's fixing anything. Drill goes on does he run and hide, no just thinks he's a real boy helping his Daddy. Ada runs a mile, clever girl, I don't trust his diy either...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

My cat follows me with the vacuum cleaner and occasionally attacks it. He thinks I am playing I suppose
When my OH is fixing something yes, he has told me a few times that the cat helped him:Shy
My kitty is fascinated by anything, kitchen drawers when opened, the washing machine and such.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Suter and Kalex love getting involved in anything, especially if there are any small bits like screws etc that they can help 'keep an eye on'.

Suter if fascinated with sawing and drilling, and always tries to sit really close, which is cute but can be tricky as I tend to worry about getting bits in her eyes.


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Molly is obsessed with anything I am doing the only thing she dosnt come near is ironing and she doesnt meow to come in the kitchen if I am cooking. Such a clever little girl. Your cat is soooo cute btw.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Summercat said:


> My cat follows me with the vacuum cleaner and occasionally attacks it. He thinks I am playing I suppose
> When my OH is fixing something yes, he has told me a few times that the cat helped him:Shy
> My kitty is fascinated by anything, kitchen drawers when opened, the washing machine and such.


Yes Darren often tells me Einstein and him are off to fix something. I thought I was the crazy one


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Andrea77 said:


> Molly is obsessed with anything I am doing the only thing she dosnt come near is ironing and she doesnt meow to come in the kitchen if I am cooking. Such a clever little girl. Your cat is soooo cute btw.


Well I wish Einstein was that polite he just barrels his way through, like what's cooking mum, he knows he's not allowed on the counter when cooking although. Ada my wee well mannered gem, just sits on the kitchen table just observing Einstein acting like a numpty good. 
In other aspects she's the more feisty one between the two but not with stuff like this. She's terribly scared of loud noises and the hoover.

When she arrived to us as a kitten we were told that they had pulled her whiskers, pulled her tail and dunked her in the water to get her used to going to a house with children and having baths, we were in shock I picked her up and Darren swiftly put them out before I cracked. We called the spca afterwards to let them know. It's heartbreaking breaking as as she is the most loving wee thing ever. It taken a while for her to know that she was safe but she's getting there.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Suter and Kalex love getting involved in anything, especially if there are any small bits like screws etc that they can help 'keep an eye on'.
> 
> Suter if fascinated with sawing and drilling, and always tries to sit really close, which is cute but can be tricky as I tend to worry about getting bits in her eyes.


Yeah that's basically Einstein


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Eilidh said:


> Well I wish Einstein was that polite he just barrels his way through, like what's cooking mum, he knows he's not allowed on the counter when cooking although. Ada my wee well mannered gem, just sits on the kitchen table just observing Einstein acting like a numpty good.
> In other aspects she's the more feisty one between the two but not with stuff like this. She's terribly scared of loud noises and the hoover.
> 
> When she arrived to us as a kitten we were told that they had pulled her whiskers, pulled her tail and dunked her in the water to get her used to going to a house with children and having baths, we were in shock I picked her up and Darren swiftly put them out before I cracked. We called the spca afterwards to let them know. It's heartbreaking breaking as as she is the most loving wee thing ever. It taken a while for her to know that she was safe but she's getting there.


Sorry a few typos in there.


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Eilidh said:


> Sorry a few typos in there.


No worries I speak typo  and I typo ALL the time that's why most of my posts have so many edits.

Poor wee Ada that is so maddening that they would do that to her :Rage the backward inbred ingrates. I am happy she is becoming confident and secure. Molly was scared of EVERY noise when I got her it was as if she had never heard anythingy before even someone walking past outside freaked her out , the phone, washing machine, a door handle turning a sneeze literary everything. She is fine now and becoming more and more confident.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

I know it's infuriating as they were so nice but when they started saying what they done just so that the litter could go to a house with kids made me see red. Should they not just not put to houses without young children or should parents not be observing their bloody children. Even their daughter who came with them said they also held her up by the back legs, she got nugged by the mother as if to shut it. I just wanted them out of my house, thank god for Darren he could tell I was close to loosing it, I could see he was shaken too. As far as I know Ada's sisters have went on to have litters and the poor mum is still a breeding machine. So reporting done nothing, I feel sick to think of them anywhere near cats. That's why I want to do something down here to change the way the cat rescue thinks and takes action. One day I will get there.


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Eilidh said:


> I know it's infuriating as they were so nice but when they started saying what they done just so that the litter could go to a house with kids made me see red. Should they not just not put to houses without young children or should parents not be observing their bloody children. Even their daughter who came with them said they also held her up by the back legs, she got nugged by the mother as if to shut it. I just wanted them out of my house, thank god for Darren he could tell I was close to loosing it, I could see he was shaken too. As far as I know Ada's sisters have went on to have litters and the poor mum is still a breeding machine. So reporting done nothing, I feel sick to think of them anywhere near cats. That's why I want to do something down here to change the way the cat rescue thinks and takes action. One day I will get there.


Thats a disgrace!  And what type of children would do things like that!?!? Most charities are corporate business now cloaked in the word "Charity" the gov and law doesnt really give two hoots about animals, animals are lesser beings in there eyes.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

I know, I've got two boys and they would never treat animals like that, they were upset at hearing what Ada went through. I don't get it if a child was abused in any way the world is up in arms but animals are so low down on a lot of people's minds it's sickening.


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

The World will never have peace until it treats ALL living beings with kindness. There is a serious lack of empathy in the this world.


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

Summercat said:


> My cat follows me with the vacuum cleaner and occasionally attacks it. He thinks I am playing I suppose
> When my OH is fixing something yes, he has told me a few times that the cat helped him:Shy
> My kitty is fascinated by anything, kitchen drawers when opened, the washing machine and such.


When I vaccum Jimmy heads straight to the cat run and watches me from the window, Trinnie can be found under the bed her favorite place when stressed.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Not DIY but I make jewellery and this often happens.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Not DIY but I make jewellery and this often happens.
> 
> View attachment 329729


Haha they could ignore you for hours, but as soon as you want to do something important their like mum lavish me with love and attention, either that or they are just wee buggers. Haha


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Not DIY but I make jewellery and this often happens.
> 
> View attachment 329729


Oh my gosh! lol this photo reminds me of a video I cant stop watching


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Shetland 
No, my guy is a little warrior,unch today it was not just pounce on the vacuum but pounce on the mop - he is super cat!


----------

